

Show HN : My friends and I have created a corporate intranet network - sidcool

Hi HN,<p>My friends and I have created a corporate pooling network Korpool (http://www.korpool.com)<p>This is mostly for Indian companies for now.  You can do following things:<p>1. It keeps broker out since it verifies ur mail id by company name<p>2. It connects u to employees of other companies in ur city/other cities<p>3. This helps u find jobs/resale items...sell ur bike..or buy second hand furniture..etc<p>4.  It has now added carpooling after receiving multiple requests from companies in hyderabad &#38; mumbai<p>5.  Since job postings posted by employees would be of the REFERRAL nature, the chances of u gettin calls for interview/gettin the job would be higher than goin through consultant
======
nodata
Why are you writing in sms-speak?

~~~
sidcool
Sorry I did not get you.

~~~
pawn
He means to say, why are you using things like "u" instead of "you" and "ur"
instead of "your".

~~~
sidcool
I am extremely sorry, I quickly scribbled it to show HN.

------
sidcool
Clickable - <http://www.korpool.com>

------
sidcool
Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

